# Does white poop always mean parasites?



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

One of my recent imports I've kept in QT has white poop. She didn't when she first got here, and has been in the same tank the whole time. The poops are not white and stringy, they look like regular poops but just white. Ie kind of lumpy and irregular - lol sorry this is gross. 

Anyway, she's eating and looks fine, not clamped or anything, in a 1/4 gallon hospital tank floating in the sorority so it's heated, water changes every day with pellets and no substrate or anything. Really glad I kept her separate.

Today she pooped the normal reddish-brown color of her pellets but it had a bit of a yellowy see through end.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She may of been eggy and absorbed them, which can turn the waste white.
Or she dropped them, ate them, which has the same result.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is correct...its not uncommon for females to have whitish/creamy poop on occasion due to either reabsorbing or eating eggs....it should resolve within a few days...

And even with males...white doesn't always mean worms and then it will be thin and white or brown/tan and white segments-especially if it was short term...it could be food related or even worms that the immune response took care of on its own-since nearly all fish will have worms to a degree normally that they take care of on their own by passing them along with the immune response...its when they are stressed and the immune response is compromised that they become symptomatic....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What she said lol 
OFL knows all the details and facts behind things.. I just say it bluntly


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely news ladies, thanks for letting me know. I forgot about them egg eating. I will keep her seperated for a few more days until all is totally back to normal to be sure but I'm not worried now. Thank you!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad to help put you at ease


----------

